# Shingrix vaccine for shingles



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Just got my second Shringix vaccine injection for shingles yesterday -- it's a two-injection series, two to six months apart. I got the regular shingles vaccine (Zostavax) when I turned 65, but the Shingrix vaccine is more effective (90% effective vs 27% effective) and therefore is highly recommended.

First, it's not fun. The injection itself is painful and my upper arm is really tender; this is the same situation as the first injection where the site of the injection and surrounding muscle stayed tender and stiff for three or four days.

Second, it can be expensive ($160) if not covered by insurance. If you are on MediCare, it's covered under Part D (prescription) as long as you have met your deductible.

I have a friend who had shingles and it's still bothersome 5 months later and it was incredibly painful; sounds horrible, really.

You can start Shingix as early as age 50. I mentioned to the pharmacist that I know someone in her mid 30s who was just diagnosed with shingles, and he said that more people are being diagnosed at earlier ages with shingles.

Here's the CDC page: *Shingles Vaccination*


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been trying to get it and there's a waiting list.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Shingles is nothing to mess with. I got it late 2014 early 2015 and it was brutal. Impaired my vision but thankfully it cleared up after 6 months and vision returned. 

I got the vaccine in late 2016, and plan to get this one. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

And there's still a waiting list.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I was told a couple weeks ago that this product is on backorder until at least February 2019.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I got the first installment of this monster in October. It was brutal--side effects in spades. For the 2nd installment I am going as late in day on a Friday as possible so I can sleep and ache for an entire weekend. 

It is an arse-kicking. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyd (Mar 10, 2004)

*Not for sissies*



cjsb said:


> I got the first installment of this monster in October. It was brutal--side effects in spades. For the 2nd installment I am going as late in day on a Friday as possible so I can sleep and ache for an entire weekend.
> 
> It is an arse-kicking.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I got the first shot for shingles and the extra strenth flu shot at the same time 2 weeks ago.Todays is my first day of about 95% energy level.Had flu like symptoms and pretty lethargic.Might have had a bug before i got shots but all behind me now.I hope


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I had shingles, wasn't near as bad as that vaccine reaction you describe. Treated the approx. 1" x 2" site with CBD ointment and then a piece of tegaderm to prevent irritation. Very minor experience for a few weeks. Just my experience.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

bsieb said:


> I had shingles, wasn't near as bad as that vaccine reaction you describe. Treated the approx. 1" x 2" site with CBD ointment and then a piece of tegaderm to prevent irritation. Very minor experience for a few weeks. Just my experience.


that's some kooky ****. Your body's own immune system did more than your CBD oil.

I got shingles at 29y/o. Thought it was poison ivy at first, as I'd been doing trailwork a couple days before the rash appeared. Slowly got worse, and didn't itch like PI. When the nerve pain started, I realized it was something else entirely.

My shingles didn't get horrible, as they were on my right torso along my ribs. But the nerve pain did get pretty rough if I was a little late in taking the meds for it. Had some antivirals to keep it from spreading, too. I have some minor scarring left behind. I'm glad I didn't get it on my face. Face shingles can be really bad. And the weaker your immune system, the nastier the infection can be.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

*another case report*

I had the chicken pox as a child (many years back!) and had a mild shingles outbreak about ten years ago that was easily relieved with prednisone. In March of this year I decided to get the new Shingrix vaccine to prevent any future outbreaks. Yikes! Roughly 12 hrs afterwards I felt like I'd been hit by a truck - aching, unable to sleep, sore joints. Much worse than my earlier experience with shingles which had only produced a few itchy spots. I tried Aleve, but it didn't help. Doc prescribed a Medrol dosepak (4mg methylprednisone pills), and that quickly did the trick. I only needed to take a few half pills (2mg doses) and tapered off over 3 days until all was well. Doc recommended agains the booster shot as I already seem well primed to wage war with the nasty zoster virus.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

There is a huge backlog for this vaccine, but it is worth getting if you are "old and fragile" because a shingles outbreak can be devastating and potentially life ending... but that is not the case for folks who are middle aged and healthy.

In other words, most of us on this forum are not at risk, for us shingles is more of an inconvenience. So let the folks at risk have those vaccines and wait until its more readily available and you need it.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Got a call yesterday, saying they had the last available shot for me, if I wanted it. Hell yeah, saideth I!

I hope the side effects aren't too bad, as I'm going into work directly after.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I got the 2 shot series earlier this year. The injection site was more tender than most any other shot I've had in my life, and the discomfort lasted a little longer than usual, but the reality is it wasn't a big deal. Didn't stop me from doing anything and was just something I noticed and said "dang, that's sore" to myself every once in a while. 

I'd say the second shot was easier than the first, as far as discomfort goes.

I've seen people go through shingles. What I experienced is well worth it if I avoid that.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Ladmo said:


> I got the 2 shot series earlier this year. The injection site was more tender than most any other shot I've had in my life, and the discomfort lasted a little longer than usual, but the reality is it wasn't a big deal. Didn't stop me from doing anything and was just something I noticed and said "dang, that's sore" to myself every once in a while.
> 
> I'd say the second shot was easier than the first, as far as discomfort goes.
> 
> I've seen people go through shingles. What I experienced is well worth it if I avoid that.


You speak the truth. Arm's a little sore, but a far cry from the hell that is shingles.


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

Just got the Shringix shot a month ago. Arm hurt for a close to a week. But I play hard, so a little shot is nothing compared to an epic mountain bike ride. Gotta go back in a month for the follow-up. Gonna ask if I can get it in the butt--maybe it will hurt less.


----------



## ltphoto (Sep 11, 2014)

I had my second shot three weeks ago and was in the unlucky minority with side effects. The first one just had the arm soreness. The second one left me feeling like I had the flu the day after. Headache, weakness, soreness all over, fever. Was completely back to normal the next day after that. My wife was two weeks behind me. Had the same experience. We both had nothing out of the ordinary after the first shot, and both had big effects after the second. Just the luck of the draw, I guess. Still better than getting shingles.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ first shot primed your immune system to react. It reacted to the second shot.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Nurse Ben said:


> There is a huge backlog for this vaccine, but it is worth getting if you are "old and fragile" because a shingles outbreak can be devastating and potentially life ending... but that is not the case for folks who are middle aged and healthy.
> 
> In other words, most of us on this forum are not at risk, for us shingles is more of an inconvenience. So let the folks at risk have those vaccines and wait until its more readily available and you need it.


My experience with shingles was very minor compared to the side effects of the vaccine you all are describing. Same same for a number of friends. CBD ointment and tegaderm to protect the site from irritation, change when you shower.


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

I just had my first shot last night. Sore shoulder was a minor issue to my already pain ridden shoulders. I had mild headache and slightly more grumpiness then normal. ;-) I was still able to ride just tapered it back a bunch. Figured if I could get the blood flowing, the better I could flush out stuff too.

Not looking forward to 2nd shot.

Cheers,
Mike


----------

